# Porcupine



## raybies (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey,

I'm searching for a pet porcupine. Does anyone know where I can get one from. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

are they legal?


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

I think your best bet would be from a reptile shop. They tend to stock the more exotic mammals like Pygmy Hedgehogs and Sugar Gliders.

Or just google the particular species you're after and see if there is a breeder.


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

pa2k84 said:


> are they legal?


I know the African Crested can be kept as a pet. Other species may be covered by the DWA.


----------



## raybies (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah they are now legal. Been looking for breeders already, finding it really difficult to find any.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

You don't need a license to keep a Crested porcupine. 

I do know that you would need to check with your local wildlife organisation as to wether or not your allowed to keep them in your area (they are still classed as wild animals, not pets).


----------

